# Looking for Viv Trees that look like mini-giant trees...



## psychedelicwonders (Oct 15, 2008)

Alright I wanted a bonsai in my viv, but apparently Junipers are not able to be kept in these vivs.

now the following tree to me looks like a full grown tree, just in a "mini" version.

What mini-trees are able to be kept in a viv successfully that resemble something along these lines...










I'd almost like something like this to be a center piece...


----------



## Pitcom (Sep 5, 2008)

Pithecellobium tortum. Which is the Brazilian Rain Tree. I would use a 24" tall tank for one of these. They get some pretty neat growth patterns going. I would just google the tree, you cant get alot of info on it.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

I have a mini-ficus in one of my vivs, nice woody stems and aerial roots. Responds well to pruning (easy to keep small).


----------



## psychedelicwonders (Oct 15, 2008)

dont really like the mini-ficus... doesnt give me the same look.

what about this Pithecellobium tortum?

Is it some kind of bonsai?

I thought bonsais werent able to be kept in vivs other than the ficus?

i've searched really quick and really really like the overall look of th is little tree.

are they expensive or hard to find?


----------



## parkanz2 (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm pretty sure you can make a bonzai out of almost anything. It's just finding the right species that fit the environmental conditions and stand up well to pruning and stuff. I don't think there are really any species that actually grow like that on their own, it's all about how the gardener manipulates it.
That's my understanding of the art at any rate.


----------



## IndianaJosh (Jun 20, 2008)

parkanz2 said:


> I'm pretty sure you can make a bonzai out of almost anything. It's just finding the right species that fit the environmental conditions and stand up well to pruning and stuff. I don't think there are really any species that actually grow like that on their own, it's all about how the gardener manipulates it.
> That's my understanding of the art at any rate.


You are right. Bonsai means potted plant in Japan. It just so happens that _most_ bonsais are temperate and are easily kept in containers. Though most require a winter dormancy. There are some tropical plants that are kept as bonsais, but a lot of tropical plants do not have a tolerance to hand wiring/pruning/potting that comes with the art of bonsai.

Neat hobby/art, must have a lot of patience and a steady hand.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

in my experiance most anything in the tree category can e kept as a "bonsai" with proper maintainance (with the exception of palms). it just takes patience. many bonsai in the 20"-30" range may be between 7 and 25 years old. if you are intent on bonsai you can do it yourself. it is not extremely difficult but expect some trial and error. on the other hand there are many fake bonsai that are very very convincing from a foot away or so. 

just my 2 cents

james


----------



## psychedelicwonders (Oct 15, 2008)

alright let me first start off by saying that I am not trying to bonsai, but just looking for a tree type that can be kept in a viv with no problems as far as PDF respirtory issues and the tree not being able to take the humidity.

how about this brazliian rain tree?

Seems to be exactly what I'm looking for... if it can be kept in a viv.

anyone know?


----------



## Pitcom (Sep 5, 2008)

psychedelicwonders said:


> alright let me first start off by saying that I am not trying to bonsai, but just looking for a tree type that can be kept in a viv with no problems as far as PDF respirtory issues and the tree not being able to take the humidity.
> 
> how about this brazliian rain tree?
> 
> ...


From what I know, brazilian rain trees are collected in the rain forests of brazil. Many of them come from the coastline and grow in sandy locations. The trees themselves handle high humidity just fine, but the roots like loose, sandy soil best because it doesnt stay saturated like straight soil. I would leave it in its own pot when introduced into a viv. That way you can handle the amount of water it's roots are getting. They aren't very expensive, looks worthy of giving it a shot.


----------



## psychedelicwonders (Oct 15, 2008)

the brazillian rain tree i thought was it until someone on a bonsai board told me this about them...

Brazilian Rain Tree "Pithecellobium tortum" has flowers that smell is overwhelming also the tree has thorns that will stick and hurt your frogs...


----------



## Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2008)

Black Jungle had a ficus with cool roots in a larger auratus tank.

The tree seemed to be thriving. Not sure what other "tree" would work


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

You should be able to grow many Aralia species in a vivarium (I have grown them with Chameleons in the past--and the plants seemed to want more humidity than the Chameleons). _Schefflera arbricola_ "Dwarf Schefflera" or "Dwarf Umbrella Tree" also makes a nice tree that will tolerate the humidity and still air of the vivarium. There are also a number of understory rainforest trees that could be grown in a vivarium. I'm currently working on a new vivarium and plan to grow out one of my Brownea sp. in the vivarium in a concealed container.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Any pics?

I just picked one of these up at the local conservatory. 



Dancing frogs said:


> I have a mini-ficus in one of my vivs, nice woody stems and aerial roots. Responds well to pruning (easy to keep small).


----------



## psychedelicwonders (Oct 15, 2008)

Alright, I checked out a couple of your suggestions and stumbled upon these...

Here is a crazy looking tree with red leaves... is that able to be kept in a viv?...

*Acer Palmatum:*

http://www.artofbonsai.org/galleries/images/winners/small/dscn03931v.jpg

What about a *florida elm*?: Seems to be along the lines of the look I want...

http://www.artofbonsai.org/galleries/images/winners/small/contest_Robert_Kempinski_Florida_Elm.jpg

And finally here is a *Ficus Benjamina *I really like the look of this one... how realistic is it to get one that looks like this?...

http://www.artofbonsai.org/galleries/images/winners/small/contest_Bradley_Barlow_Ficus_benjamina.jpg

All of these three trees seem to give me the over all look I am shooting for.

I really like the red of that acer... does it always have that color?


----------



## iljjlm (Mar 5, 2006)

The Acer palmatum (Japanese Maple) will need a dormant period and Elm should also so they will not work in a vivarium with darts. 
Ficus benjamina should work but for it to look like the picture you provided it will take years.
To speed up the process you could find a larger one with a thicker trunk and do some air layering, but will still take time. 
I am not sure if you realize that most bonsai you see in the pictures are 2 to 3 feet tall. There is a style of bonsai ,called mame, that are smaller. 
Time and patience are key to bonsai.
-Dave


----------



## iljjlm (Mar 5, 2006)

psychedelicwonders said:


> I really like the red of that acer... does it always have that color?


Some species will start out red then turn green then in the fall turn red again. Some do stay red the entire time and some will turn yellow in the fall. There are hundreds of different cultivers out there. 
-Dave


----------



## psychedelicwonders (Oct 15, 2008)

It just doesnt seem like I can get the "mini-giant" tree as I am wanting.

Now I just need to focus on really bright, crazy colored, yet cheap flowers that hopefully stay as bloomed as possible.


----------



## got frogs? (Sep 7, 2008)

at my local wal-mart there is a fake bonzi that looks real and has a really cool looking root system on it and I think it is about a foot and a half tall. The down side is that its 30 bucks. Next time I am at wal-mart, I will try to get a picture of it and post it.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

i agree if you are really intent on that look, a fake bonsai is your best bet. all the pictures you have supplied are of bonsai, yet you say you are not interested in doing your own. $30 is cheap in comparison. a bonsai like those in the pictures you have supplied may be up to $2000. but more likely arount $300-$450. trees do not naturally take those small statures and beautiful forms, they are trained to be as such, and you will pay for that treatment.

james


----------



## got frogs? (Sep 7, 2008)

here is the pics of those trees.


----------



## psychedelicwonders (Oct 15, 2008)

Are those real or are they fake?

If they are real:

They look really good.

Are they able to be kept in a viv enviroment with any out any harm to it or the frogs?

What kind is it exactly?

If they are fake:

Looks really good, but putting fake stuff in a viv just doesnt appeal to me. I'd rather not have it.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

i believe those are fake but i didnt post them. you should set attainable goals. if you arent committed to bonsai then dont try and get a bonsai. (which is what every picture you have is of) if your new to this then keep it simple.

james


----------



## got frogs? (Sep 7, 2008)

they r fake butt they look cool.


----------



## winstonamc (Mar 19, 2007)

I was browsing through old threads and came on this one and wanted to see if I could start it up again.

I've recently acquired a 55g 48" long for a great deal that I'm going to be setting up for a pair of crested geckos my mom was taking care of while I was out of the country and was thinking that given the combination of the greater amount of ventilation (about 1/3 vented) and the needs of geckos for branches, I think the set up would be ideal for a bonsai / mini-tree sort of thing. So, ficus seems to be the way to go to go, and I've seen a few ficus retusa on ebay and was wondering if anyone knew anything about this and how it would fair in a terrarium set up. I love the idea of aerial roots with the benjamini and was wondering if anyone's had experience with retusa or any other appropriate ficus species? Sorry to hijack the thread..


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

While it's not a true tree, I'm trimming a Dregei begonia to look like a bonsai. I think they are more tolerant of wet feet than a deciduous plant would be---however, they do need to dry out a bit in between waterings. This may be cause to grow them in an in-viv pot, perhaps disguised with moss.

Begonia foliosa is another that works well---again, not too soggy, but more tolerant than dregei.

http://www.logees.com/images/b3149-2-small.jpg


----------



## frog22 (Sep 8, 2010)

Try google Ficus Bonsai, there are a lot of pre trained trees available


----------



## Nightstalker (Mar 30, 2010)

I have a Ming Aralia planted in my 36x18x24 Exo. It is a bonsai tree. I kept it in the original pot it was in to help restrict growth of the roots. Initally it was fine, then I noticed some of the leaves and newer branches faaling of and I thought "AH, S**T". That did not last long, though. To my surprise, it bounced back with a vengance. It is growing very well now and doing just fine.

You will need at least a 24" tank for it grow well. It has not problem with the temp and humidity in the tank and I mist it very well everyday when I mist the tank. Do a google search for ming aralia or tropical bonsai. Try to buy from a good nursery and not from amazon, which has a lot of trees for sale on there. 

I asked a couple of online bonsai vendors if the ming would do well in a viv and got a thumbs up from both of them. I also read up on the rain tree and when I saw that it grows spikes/thron, scrapped that idea. The ming had the look and style I wanted and it fits the viv very well.


----------



## Nightstalker (Mar 30, 2010)

Here are a couple of pics.


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh! That tree is soooooo cool!


----------



## Nightstalker (Mar 30, 2010)

I'll try and get a new pic tomorrow. The tree has really grown in to look like a rainforest tree, triple canopy type. I'm going to need the new 36X18x36 Exo to let this thing grow out. Oh darn. I need a new BIGGER tank.


----------



## winstonamc (Mar 19, 2007)

that looks super cool. At this point I think i'm leaning towards a ficus benjamini or one of those


----------



## Nightstalker (Mar 30, 2010)

A few quick shots before I go to work. Sorry the pics are not that good. I am using my vid camera to take the pics. If you look, you will be able to see a couple of the residents.


----------



## jkooiman (May 2, 2010)




----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

I actually raise bonsai so I have thought about the types of trees that work well in those conditions. 
The Brazilian rain tree is a wonderful tree. At night, the leaves go limp and the tree looks like it is dying. Once the light comes back, it wakes back up. This tree would work well in a terrarium but Im not sure how safe it is due to the 1-2" thorns. 
Any of the Ficus' work. 
Princess earring is a cool tree too.
Chinese elm can be used as well. Usually it need a winter period but if its been raised indoors, it can handle terrarium conditions.
With any of these trees, they need light and a very well drained soil, so make sure your false bottoms drain well. 

The best idea would be to get a bonsai that it pretty well established , shape wise. Trying to grow a young bonsai and wire it would be impossible in a classic terrarium. I change the dirt in all my bonsai at most, every 2 years. That wouldent be possible in a tank
I think that putting a tree into a tank would be a great idea but you should make sure you can remove it without disturbing the entire tank. 
Also bonsai need food and that might not work so well with frogs in the tank


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

this has been talked about sooo many times... but, i'm bored so here goes. 

bonsai, by definition, is nearly impossible in a viv. bonsai literally mans a tree in a small tray, so unless your putting the whole tray in the viv, you no longer have a bonsai, just a tree. secondly one of the primary modes of creating and maintaining a bonsai's size is the pruning or restriction of its root system, so unless you plan on removing the plant and working on controlling this you'll not only not have a bonsai, you wont likley have a "small" tree for long.

can trees work in vivs? of course, there are many that would love viv conditions.., but IMO without a very large tank, its more likley to be a pain in the @ss than anything else

james


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

james67 said:


> this has been talked about sooo many times... but, i'm bored so here goes.
> 
> bonsai, by definition, is nearly impossible in a viv. bonsai literally mans a tree in a small tray, so unless your putting the whole tray in the viv, you no longer have a bonsai, just a tree. secondly one of the primary modes of creating and maintaining a bonsai's size is the pruning or restriction of its root system, so unless you plan on removing the plant and working on controlling this you'll not only not have a bonsai, you wont likley have a "small" tree for long.
> 
> ...


That's why I like the begonias---a little more versatility and less risk of shock from moving it. I have my smaller dregei in a cork tube stuffed with ABG mix so it can dry out and have a restricted space in which to grow. Begonias foliosa and dregrei 'richardsiana' are also good begonia bonsai candidates.


----------

